# Facelets Form: Validation abschalten bei Abbrechen-Button



## sebastianbrandner (27. Aug 2008)

Hi!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Im Formular sind meine Eingabefelder mit required="true" gekennzeichnet.
Jetzt kann ich natürlich beim betätigen des Abbrechen-Buttons nichts machen,
da ich einen Fehler bekomme.

Das natürlich nur, wenn ich einen neuen Datensatz anlege und die Eingabefelder leer sind.


Kann ich hier irgendwie beim Actionlistener ein Flag für die Validation setzen,
das diese nicht durchgeführt wird?


Ablauf:

* Aufruf der Listung von Datensätzen
* Datensatz bearbeiten klicken
* Abbrechen => wieder auf Listung

geht soweit

* Aufruf der Listung
* Neuen Datensatz erstellen
* Abbrechen => Fehlermeldung im Formular, dass Felder leer sind



Vielen Dank für eine Lösung 

Liebe Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## sebastianbrandner (28. Aug 2008)

keine eine idee wie man das bewerkstelligen könnte?


----------



## maki (28. Aug 2008)

immediate="true"


----------

